#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] How to insert sub-caption for figures? figure 1, figure 2-a, figure 2-b, figure 3, ...

## 1tane1

I cannot add sub captions for my figure. Is it possible somehow? I can't define this order:
figure 1
figure 2-a
figure 2-b
figure 3
...

I can modify figure 2-a for example but then word assigns figure 3 after figure 2-a instead of figure 2-b

----------


## macropod

After inserting your 2nd caption, select the number and press Shift-F9 to expose the field code, which will look like:
{ SEQ Figure \* ARABIC }
Edit this by adding '\c', thus:
{ SEQ Figure \c \* ARABIC }
Press F9 and you're done.

----------


## 1tane1

Thank you for your reply but then I cannot reference back when I click on cross-reference since figure 2-b cannot be seen on cross reference menu.

I search from your reply and find another way

{ SEQ Figure \r 2 \* ARABIC }

starts numbering again from 2.

In this way, it can be seen on cross-reference menu. On the hand, now I have to update 2 -> 3 manually in case I add another figure before figure 2-a.

I did { SEQ Figure \r c \* ARABIC } but it doesn't work :D

----------


## macropod

What you're trying to do isn't provided for by Word, other than via the 'Include Chapter number' option, but I suspect you don't really want that, either, as you'd then need to have a separate 'chapter' for each change in the top-level number, plus every caption would then be in the figure 1-a, figure 2-a, figure 2-b, figure 3-a, etc. format.

----------


## 1tane1

I see, I inform my friend about it. He asked me this question. I think he can scan whole report at the end maybe.

Thank you very much.

----------

